# Weasel or Ferret ?



## Armed in Utah

Thought this was a Ferret....friend told me it is a Weasel..


----------



## Al Hansen

I did a google search on both. Based on the search I would say it is a weasel.


----------



## Huge29

My professional opinion, as in internet surfer, would be that of a Mustela Frenata aka long tailed weasel: http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/Search ... m=mustfren


----------



## Al Hansen

Armed : Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Huge29

Al Hansen said:


> Armed : Welcome to the forum.


Oh yeah, that too, where did you spot him?


----------



## Al Hansen

Huge29 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed : Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that too, where did you spot him?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, that too. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yes, long tailed weasel. They turn white in the winter and are very carnivorous. I have actually seen them take down animals on two occasions, one ran out in front of me while driving and literally tackled a squirrel and drug it off of the road and the other had a mature cotton tail rabbit and was dragging it around, the thing was like 3 times it's size and the weasel would not leave it. I could have reached out and grabbed it and taken it home. Instead I took several pictures from 3 feet away. It was a neat experience.


----------



## wyogoob

weasel....common up here in Hooterville


----------



## rapalahunter

I'd say it's a snipe. I'm no expert though.


----------



## Al Hansen

rapalahunter said:


> I'd say it's a snipe. I'm no expert though.


Naw, that's not a snipe. Snipe have feathers and only come out at night. Must be herded by beating on pots and pans. Also must be caught in a burlap sack so as not to hurt them. :wink:


----------



## .45

That's a good look'in Weasel !! :shock:


----------



## LOAH

It's a ferminksel. Bred for their skills in magic.


----------



## LOAH

There's a little weasel I see pretty often at one of my Provo Canyon holes. It's always watching what I'm doing while I fish. Pretty cool.


----------



## Golfish

Aaaaww, how qute! Never seen one before.


----------



## .45

Almost looks like a close relative of this nosey pest !! :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim

I love that Weaslels and their kin are so very curious. I've been out duck hunting only to have Mink and Weasel come right into the blind and try and take our ducks.

Once, on an elk hunt gone bust, I was able to take a limit of ruffed grouse, which are possibly the best table fare of all upland game birds. I had those puppies all breasted out and cleaned, sitting on a paper plate just outside our tent. I'll be damned if a weasel didn't take every single breast down his hole!

They make great fodder for pics...if they would only hold still.

Nice pics all!


----------



## .45

The mink pic's are from SilverSmitty, first time I met her... 

Not sure where that Armed in Utah got a pic of that_ handsome_ weasel though. :?


----------



## 12many

this is called an erman (ER MAN). yes weasel family and they do turn white in the winter only color is the black tip of the tail, great pic.


----------



## .45

12many said:


> this is called an erman (ER MAN). yes weasel family and they do turn white in the winter only color is the black tip of the tail, great pic.


12many.....I believe you may have mis-spelled that word.....could you have meant 'ermine' or 'erminea' ?

btw....welcome to the forum !


----------



## Werbs

I had one of these steal my stringer of fish once!!! i just call em thieves!


----------



## Huge29

Werbs said:


> I had one of these steal my stringer of fish once!!! i just call em thieves!


Must have been one of them PETA weasels that I always hear about; I think he was protesting that you were killing so many innocent fish or maybe he was not a PETA member and was simply taunting you by having a stringer of fish that even a weasel could run off with. :wink:


----------



## Werbs

> ...or maybe he was not a PETA member and was simply taunting you by having a stringer of fish that even a weasel could run off with. :wink:


haha, ouch!


----------

